# Transducer



## smackdaddy53 (Jul 17, 2014)

Have any of you mounted your transducer to the rear holes on your jet foot? I already drilled and tapped the foot and had an outboard jet anode bolted on and the bolt holes line up perfectly with my transducer bracket holes. I figure this will work better than mounting to my sponsons. Hopefully it will work for low speed pick up and trolling. It will probably be too turbulent back there when running though. 
I will take pictures an post them soon.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jul 17, 2014)

If I attempted that the ducer would be MIA, first run up river more than likely. #-o


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jul 17, 2014)

dhoganjr said:


> If I attempted that the ducer would be MIA, first run up river more than likely. #-o


Mine has a tunnel and Im not bouncing the hull off rocks. It is a flats boat for getting skinny when I need it, not all the time. 
Mounted on the hull the transducer is at the same height so am I crazy for trying? If it doesn't work I will end up mounting it on the sponson.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jul 18, 2014)

If it works that would be great since the holes are there and they line up. Just be sure and secure the cable in several places in case you hit something and it breaks off. I had one on the transom one time hit an under water stump and it used the wire as a pendulum and came flying in the back of the boat narrowly missing the passenger.


----------

